
Show HN: Komiser – Cloud Environment Inspector - mlabouardy
https://komiser.io/#4
======
mtmail
Note your last two submissions got flagged. Not by me but a flag needs
multiple users to click the 'flag' link.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mlabouardy](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mlabouardy)
It's the 15th time now the same tool got submitted and the 5th time in the
last two days. Submitting it every day, or even multiple times per day, will
likely attract more flags.

------
mlabouardy
Project is 100% open source:
[https://github.com/mlabouardy/komiser](https://github.com/mlabouardy/komiser)
and it supports so far AWS and GCP. Azure support will be released in upcoming
days

